# Advice on new 12 gauge for dove season



## dchase4184 (Dec 24, 2015)

Looking to see if I can get any reliable feedback on a couple of shotguns. With dove season fast approaching I am in the market for a new shotgun. The one I have been using is a old Remington 11-87 and its time to update and get a lighter shotgun. I have been looking and most new shotguns coming out are the inertia driven instead of gas, and since i will be mainly using it for dove hunting and will be shooting lighter loads. I have been looking at the Remington Versamax and Winchester SX4, but will take any good info on any kind of semi auto 12 gauge. If you have any advice or comments on any of these shotguns I would greatly appreciate any help or advice. Thank you again.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got the versa max and I've been happy with it . Shoots good and very little recoil 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Love my Benelli M2. Never had a single issue with it and it cycles everything you put in it. Mine's a 26" and it has great balance and swing for dove hunting, at least for the way I shoot.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Why not try a 20 ga. Works just as good with a lot less pain, try a 28” or preferably 30” I use a 391 Beretta with a IC choke for dove.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Still using a single shot .410. Shoots great. Just go home hungry most nights. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

My advice for a 12 ga. Dove gun is ....
Get a 20ga. 
I have a Benelli Legacy and it is a bird killing machine.

Oh and the barrel needs to be a minimum of 28”
30” is better.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Browning A-5 light 12.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 20, 2018)

could get you a pair like this

https://www.gunsinternational.com/g...master-engraver-ken-hunt.cfm?gun_id=100728166


----------



## OwenM (Sep 11, 2017)

I have an sx3 I use for nearly everything. Haven’t had any problems with it


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Benelli M2 12 or 20. Best shotguns I have owned.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I would love to upgrade my dove shooter but I haven't been to a dove shoot worth a dang in 10 years.


----------

